# Measure Fwhr (Best way)



## Shodredux (Jan 16, 2020)

The conventional way to measure fwhr is pretty dumb tbh. It has too many varying factors that affect the values such as size of the lips , height of the brows etc.

A better way is to measure form top of the eyes to middle of the lips because it doesn't vary that much

1. Measure the Bizygomatic distance
2. Measure the distance from top of the eyes to middle of the lips
3. Divide the Bizygomatic distance by distance from eyes to lips


----------



## Imjustthatguy (Jan 16, 2020)

1.85 using this method


----------



## needsolution (Jan 16, 2020)

Lifefuel for my high set brows


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 16, 2020)

No, becouse fullness of the lip DOES matter with face apearing shorter overall. You should count upper lip


----------



## Shodredux (Jan 16, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> No, becouse fullness of the lip DOES matter with face apearing shorter overall. You should count upper lip


The purpose of fwhr is to measure the width of the maxilla ( with height being the constant) , but if the height keeps varying due to lips and brows , it becomes harder to get an accurate value. The purpose is not to measure the "shortness" but the width.


----------



## Almu (Jan 16, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Lifefuel for my high set brows


Thats why its cope


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 16, 2020)

Shodredux said:


> The purpose of fwhr is to measure the width of the maxilla ( with height being the constant) , but if the height keeps varying due to lips and brows , it becomes harder to get an accurate value. The purpose is not to measure the "shortness" but the width.


? Imo its about measuring how long your midface is in rrlation to bizygo and about how whole face apea Long or short.


----------



## Shodredux (Jan 16, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> ? Imo its about measuring how long your midface is in rrlation to bizygo and about how whole face apea Long or short.


Yes , they are both interrelated but if height keeps varying due to unnecessary variables , then the result won't be accurate. That's my point


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 16, 2020)

Shodredux said:


> Yes , they are both interrelated but if height keeps varying due to unnecessary variables , then the result won't be accurate. That's my point


I agree with eyebrows but not with lips.


----------



## Alexanderr (Jan 16, 2020)

Mine is still between 1.85-1.95 using this method so I’m good.


----------



## Ethnicope (Jan 16, 2020)

Imjustthatguy said:


> 1.85 using this method


same


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 16, 2020)

1.86

normally i get 2.04-2.1 range


----------



## Shodredux (Jan 16, 2020)

Fuk said:


> 1.86
> 
> normally i get 2.04-2.1 range


It changes depending on how far you are from the camera, did you use the same pics?


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 16, 2020)

Shodredux said:


> It changes depending on how far you are from the camera, did you use the same pics?


always use at least 3 pics


----------



## Shodredux (Jan 16, 2020)

Fuk said:


> always use at least 3 pics


Ohh


----------



## Averagecel (Jan 16, 2020)

Bullshit! I will never use that method, because all these years we've been using the same method put forth by scientists. You're delusional if you think that you, an irrelevant greycel with 90 posts can change something that has been already established by real scientists and aspie PSL scientists.

*This is the only true method: *






*The height measurement: **distance from the bottom of the eyebrows to the top lip*

We also use the top lip to measure the midface ratio, not the middle of the lips.


----------



## Shodredux (Jan 16, 2020)

Averagecel said:


> Bullshit! I will never use that method, because all these years we've been using the same method put forth by scientists. You're delusional if you think that you, an irrelevant greycel with 90 posts can change something that has been already established by real scientists and aspie PSL scientists.
> 
> *This is the only true method: *
> 
> ...


...ok


----------



## Averagecel (Jan 16, 2020)

Shodredux said:


> ( with height being the constant) but if the height keeps varying due to lips and brows , it becomes harder to get an accurate value.


How can the height be a constant if not all human faces have the same height? A constant doesn't change. The distance between the top of the eyes and middle of the lips vary considerably from person to person. That means that it's not a constant.

It doesn't really matter if the height isn't a constant, because the aboslute dimensions aren't important, what matters is the ratio.


needsolution said:


> Lifefuel for my high set brows











There's no lifefuel, boyo.

High set eyebrows = major failo

I think OP is a heigh set eyebrows cel too, he made this thread to cope.


needsolution said:


> Lifefuel for my high set brows


That's probably why you worship Chico who has high set eyebrows. People tend to worship other people with similar physical appearance or people with the same feature(s)/flaws as them. People with long midfaces, for example, worship models with long midfaces.

They're coping hard, just like baldcel normies cope by saying that Jason Statham is very good looking and rocks the bald look. Just because Statham can pull off the bald look doesn't mean you can. Statham isn't even even good looking. It's all status.

At the end of the day, a flaw is a flaw, just because a model or an actor looks good despite their flaw, doesn't mean you can also look good if you have the same flaw.


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jan 17, 2020)

Averagecel said:


> How can the height be a constant if not all human faces have the same height? A constant doesn't change. The distance between the top of the eyes and middle of the lips vary considerably from person to person. That means that it's not a constant.
> 
> It doesn't really matter if the height isn't a constant, because the aboslute dimensions aren't important, what matters is the ratio.
> 
> ...


chico's eyebrows aren't even high set wtf?


----------



## LordNorwood (Jan 17, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> No, becouse fullness of the lip DOES matter with face apearing shorter overall. You should count upper lip





Averagecel said:


> How can the height be a constant if not all human faces have the same height? A constant doesn't change. The distance between the top of the eyes and middle of the lips vary considerably from person to person. That means that it's not a constant.
> 
> It doesn't really matter if the height isn't a constant, because the aboslute dimensions aren't important, what matters is the ratio.
> 
> ...


brutal truth pill


----------



## Averagecel (Jan 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> chico's eyebrows aren't even high set wtf?








He does have high set eyebrows. Not extremely high set, but high set nonetheless.


----------



## Shodredux (Jan 17, 2020)

Averagecel said:


> Bullshit! I will never use that method, because all these years we've been using the same method put forth by scientists. You're delusional if you think that you, an irrelevant greycel with 90 posts can change something that has been already established by real scientists and aspie PSL scientists.
> 
> *This is the only true method: *
> 
> ...


I used your method and my fwhr literally went from 1.71 to 1.92 due to my thick lips jfl


----------



## Averagecel (Jan 17, 2020)

Shodredux said:


> I used your method and my fwhr literally went from 1.71 to 1.92 due to my thick lips jfl


Good for you.


----------



## Usum (Jan 17, 2020)

Averagecel said:


> High set eyebrows = major failo


My eyebrows are like on my eyes ?
C'est grave docteur ?


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 17, 2020)

mine is subhuman either way (middle of brows to top lip or your way)


----------



## Averagecel (Jan 17, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> mine is subhuman either way (middle of brows to top lip or your way)


It's bottom of the eyebrows, not middle.


Usum said:


> My eyebrows are like on my eyes ?


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 17, 2020)

Averagecel said:


> It's bottom of the eyebrows, not middle.


oh that changes everything


Spoiler



still a subhuman


----------



## Shodredux (Jan 17, 2020)

Usum said:


> My eyebrows are like on my eyes ?
> C'est grave docteur ?


Those are called eyelashes


----------



## reptiles (Jan 17, 2020)

Averagecel said:


> View attachment 232167
> 
> 
> He does have high set eyebrows. Not extremely high set, but high set nonetheless.
> ...






It's 2020 and people are still bringing up this twink faggot from 2017 jesus fucking help me where is cavill


----------



## Shodredux (Jan 18, 2020)

reptiles said:


> It's 2020 and people are still bringing up this twink faggot from 2017 jesus fucking help me where is cavill


Who are you referring to?


----------



## dan (Apr 26, 2020)

1.7 😑


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Apr 26, 2020)

All this talk and this guy doesn't even know how to properly measure it


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Apr 26, 2020)

still 1.95


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Apr 26, 2020)

No, best method is from upper lip to bottom of eyebrows


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Apr 28, 2021)

This should be the standard

I get 2 with this meanwhile the eyebrows method gives me a retarded number cuz of my low set brows


----------

